# Fish Rub?



## ghostguy6 (Apr 23, 2018)

Does anyone have  good, not spicy rub for fish? Would mainly be used on rainbow trout at hunt camp but possibly steak as well. I brought a rub I got as a promo from work long ago but have no idea whats actually in it. Now we are down to one more use then its gone for good. I can detect a hint of lemon pepper, garlic and onion powder, possibly some light brown sugar but thats all I can pick out. Does anyone have anything similar? It looks like light brown sand.
The landowner does not like Jeff's rub on fish or we would be set.


----------



## 73saint (Apr 23, 2018)

Try Paul prudhommes blackened redfish seasoning. Or Cajun magic bronzed seasoning (we love on shrimp).

Neither is very spicy, if at all, and great on seafood.


----------



## Bspeech (Apr 23, 2018)

73saint said:


> Try Paul prudhommes blackened redfish seasoning. Or Cajun magic bronzed seasoning (we love on shrimp).
> 
> Neither is very spicy, if at all, and great on seafood.


Second on the Paul Prudhommes Blackened Redfish Magic. I buy the 24oz containers off amazon. It’s great on any fish/seafood.


----------



## ksblazer (Apr 23, 2018)

I like old bay seasoning on my fish


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 24, 2018)

Haven't done it in awhile, but we used to just add salt, pepper, and butter. Wrap in foil and toss into the campfire. Best tasting trout ever. Maybe it was because of the massive influx of the Boone's Farm Strawberry hill.

Chris


----------



## ghostguy6 (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks. Ill look into the Paul Prudhommes Blackened Redfish Magic and Old bay to see if I can find it locally. The Old Bay is $132.16 for 6 oz on Amazon right now, Yikes! Paul Prudhommes starts as $62. You Americans have it good for spices.


----------



## 73saint (Apr 24, 2018)

Wait, that can’t be right, you should be able to get old bay anywhere...and cheap.


----------



## Bspeech (Apr 24, 2018)

That’s crazy! Where are you shipping to? I get 2, 24 ounce containers off amazon for $35


----------



## 73saint (Apr 24, 2018)

My bad Ghost, I wasn’t paying attention to your location. I can send you some if you have trouble finding it locally...


----------



## ghostguy6 (Apr 25, 2018)

73saint said:


> My bad Ghost, I wasn’t paying attention to your location. I can send you some if you have trouble finding it locally...



Thanks for the offer. I was able to find a small tin for $3.89 at Safeway to try.


----------

